# EA



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

IT HAS BEGUN 

Euch allen einen schönen Start ins Game und viel Spaß


----------



## Nanimo (24. August 2013)

Noch läuft hier nichts!

http://arrstatus.com/


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

ich krieg nichma meinen updater gestartet 
grad war ich zwar mal drin kurz, da konnten aber die NA/EU charas nich geladen werden ... aber gut, ich hab' eh damit gerechnet, dass sowas passiert 


edit: sooo das lodestone-forum is nun auch abgeschmiert.

und haha so geil. final countdown


----------



## Nanimo (24. August 2013)

Das liegt daran das eben die Lobby kurz on war aber jetzt wieder off! Siehe Link! Mal schauen wann der Rest wieder on kommt.

SERVER SIND ON und wieder off! 

So, jetzt scheinst es zu gehen!


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

so geil. on - off - on - off
un nee ich bekomm immernoch die meldung mit dem NA/EU, auf 'meinem' JP server kann ich mich einloggen (naja, theoretisch, bin inner warteschleife ;D)


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

Ja na/eu Server findet er nicht zu früh gefreut  son Mist


----------



## Nanimo (24. August 2013)

Also ich bin drin in der Char erstellung.


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen wenn sie in EU nen glatten Start hingelegt hätten das JP läuft war klar


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

ja Char hab ich auch erstellt nur ab der Server Wahl gehts nimmer weiter Liste der Server konnte nicht abgerufen werden


----------



## Nanimo (24. August 2013)

Bin jetzt auf Shiva in der Warteschlange Platz 39.


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

die SE Seite is auch wieder abgeschmiert


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

also ich bekomme keine na/eu welten angezeigt


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

laut offiziellen forum haben auch nen paar leute das problem, dass sie die JP server nicht sehen sondern nur die NA/EU... geil.
ich überleg grad ob ich mich auf carbuncle (JP) auslogge um ma zu versuchen, ob ich jetzt auf Ragnarok komme, aber ich befürchte ja, dass ich dann garnich mehr rein komm ;D

edit:
jetzt ma versucht und ich kann tasächlich die JP server nich mehr laden. geile sache.
ragnarok warteschleife 130, balmung warteschleife 80 und auf shiva kann ich noch nich anfangen weil ich meiner schwester versprochen hab auf sie zu warten... *seufts*


----------



## myxir21 (24. August 2013)

Ich krieg auf Shiva den Fehler 3035

"Mit deinem momentanen Dienstkonto kannst du auf dieser Welt keine weiteren Charaktere erschaffen"



Was heisst das genau? Aufgrund der Auslastung oder sonst was kaputt?




Edit: ok nach ca 10 mal neu einloggen und erstellen klappts nun. Hänge nun in der Schleife auf Shiva auf Pos 102


----------



## Nanimo (24. August 2013)

Für mich schaut das so aus als hättest du keinen EA oder die voll Version aktiviert!


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

Jetzt hat es bei mir auch geklappt muss aber eh jetzt noch mal weg von daher hoffe heute Nacht läuft das alles schön rund


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

so geil, bei uns ist erstma stromausfall, war also natürlich internet weg. hab' noch so nen stick, also erstma wieder schön in die warteschleife. ma gucken ob bis strom wieder da is der akku von meinem laptop noch hält. wahrscheinlich eher nich


----------



## karstenschilder (24. August 2013)

Also ich bin ohne Probleme online^^


----------



## Nexilein (24. August 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Sollten die Dialoge nicht zumindest teilweise vertont sein?


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

sindse doch. die 'komplett cutscene' sachen sind vertont. alles, wo du zb persönlich angesprochen wirst halt nich


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

Vertonung ist nicht alles spätestens seit SWTOR wissen wir das alle


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2013)

Das mag sein - aber FF kommt mir so still vor. Wenn die Typen wenigstens einen Satz oder so sagen wuerden - aber am Anfang auf dem Schiff oder beim Beitreten der Abenteurer-Gilde sieht man diverse Charaktere sprechen und kein Mucks ist zu hoeren. Irgendwie konnte ich nicht anders als die Soundeinstellungen zu checken weil es mir falsch vorkam...


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

Ja schon verständlich aber daran gewöhnt man sich

Edit:
Hmmmm und wieder kann ich nicht weiter spielen weil die Na/Eu Server nicht auffindbar sind langsam kotzt es ein wenig an die Japanischen sind immer verfügbar nur unsere nicht schnell mal nen Jap Wörterbuch kaufen und da spielen


----------



## karstenschilder (24. August 2013)

Wegen der Probleme mit instanzierten Gebieten finden jetzt Notwartungen der EU/NA Server bis 20 Uhr statt.


----------



## Nexilein (24. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> sindse doch. die 'komplett cutscene' sachen sind vertont. alles, wo du zb persönlich angesprochen wirst halt nich



Bei mir sind alle stumm, aber das ist wohl ein Problem das mehrere Leute mit dem Beta-Client haben.


----------



## hockomat (24. August 2013)

ja sehr schön schneller Fix das is doch positiv auch wenn es 3 Stunden dauert


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Vertonung ist nicht alles spätestens seit SWTOR wissen wir das alle



naja, eher das gegenteil bei mir. nach SWTOR, TSW (die ich beide noch spiele) dann irgendwas wieder mit hauptsächlich test zu spielen ist schon irgendwie befremdlich - auch wenn ich eigentlich jemand bin, der wirklich immer quest texte auch ließt (außer bei so 'questgrindern' wo die texte schnarchig sind )

aber wenn das eh so is, dass alle stummt sind is das natürlich nen fehler un auch nen ziemlich blöder. final fantasy is nunmal zum großen teil auch 'großartige geräusche'.... 


und von wegen servern, vorhin konnten sich ettliche (ich ebenfalls) auch nicht in den JP servern anmelden, also 'immer verfügbar' stimmt da nun auch nich


----------



## karstenschilder (24. August 2013)

Mir ist vorhin aufgefallen, dass neben der Eröffnungssequenz, die man im Titelbildschirm auswählen kann noch ein weiteres Intro da ist. Man muss nur warten. Da kommen auch Credits und bei diesen ist mir ein Name besonders aufgefallen, den ich nach seinem Weggang von Square Enix nicht erwartet hätte: Nobou Uematsu.

Das ist mir schon während der Beta aufgefallen, dass die Musik eher untypisch für den aktuellen Final Fantasy Komponisten Masashi Hamauzu klingen.

EDIT: Sollte gleich wieder alles laufen:

[font="&#12513"]Die derzeit durchgeführte Notwartung an einigen Welten wird voraussichtlich am 24. Aug. 2013 um 16:55 Uhr (*GMT*) beendet sein.[/font]


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

da kann man noch keinen char erstellen weil man auf freundin wartet wegen zocken und dann macht square enix einfach die eu server dicht

solle das ganze nicht eu pack einfach runter von unseren server gehen - ich forder mehr platz für deutsche spieler auf odin und shiva ! 

will ja schliesslich nicht ewig auf englisch auf nem anderen server mit den leuten quatschen sondern wie in jedem anderen mmo normal auf deutsch


----------



## amnie (24. August 2013)

na ich hoffe doch mal, dass der letzte post hier einfach nur nen blöder scherz sein sollte...


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2013)

wollte auch grade auf shiva nen charakter machen ging nicht mehr jetzt hab einen mal auf cerberus erstellt


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

scherz ?

weil ich lieber die deutsche sprache bevorzuge in einem mmo ?

gerade die 2 server wo die deutschen leute sein sollten wurden laut twitter bis auf weiteres für neue chars gesperrt

klar kann ich englisch aber ich bevorzuge deutsch im gruppenchat/allgemeinchat wenn möglich

mir hat das schon in swtor,tsw gereicht das ich als nazi beschimpft wurde nur weil ich deutsch spreche und in wow wenn man im schlachtfeld mit den engländern gemischt wurde durch nen bug damals das selbe


----------



## Nexilein (25. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> weil ich lieber die deutsche sprache bevorzuge in einem mmo ?



Ne, aber vielleicht weil du so einen Unsinn wie den hier schreibst:



Wynn schrieb:


> solle das ganze nicht eu pack einfach runter von unseren server gehen - ich forder mehr platz für deutsche spieler auf odin und shiva !


----------



## myxir21 (25. August 2013)

bin Schweizer auf Shiva. Muss ich jetzt auch runter? 


Gefällt mir bisher ganz gut das Spiel. Hab ich aber bei manch anderem auch schonmal behauptet. Mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt. Vor allem auch die Pläne zur Weiterentwickeln. Da sind ja die fernöstlichen MMO's sind sonderlich stark darin.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

ich mein damit die amerikaner und japaner die alle ihre eigenen server haben

und schweizer sind für mich deutsche 

das ihr auch immer alles gleich mit der waage aufwiegen müsst ^^

ist doch meist so das die auf den falschen servern sind und dann mimi sprech englisch usw ^^

und hey wenn japaner und amerikaner soviele server haben und wir wieder sowenige will man halt mit seinen leuten spielen


----------



## Nexilein (25. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist doch meist so das die auf den falschen servern sind und dann mimi sprech englisch usw ^^



Ich bezweifle doch sehr stark, dass es eine signifikante Zahl an Amerikanern und Japanern auf den europäischen Servern gibt.
Aber (Kontinental-)Europa erstreckt sich von Portugal bis Weissrussland. Ganz egal ob Engländer, Spanier, Holländer, Dänen, Norweger, Polen oder Weißrussen, die meisten Europäer kommunizieren in MMORPGs nunmal primär auf Englisch.


----------



## Louis Hunt (25. August 2013)

Ich bewerte Wynn beiträge einfach mal als schwarzen humor. So als ob die Japaner und die Amerikaner die EU servern überrennen! der ist echt gut!!

aber nebenbei. Ich gehöre immer noch zur alten schule und würde gerne wieder auf Internationale Servern spielen. Bin schon bisschen traurig wegen den guten alten zeiten. Naja was solls. Müssen wir unsere server nun mit den Briten und den Franzosen teilen. (natürlich auch alle anderen EU Nationalitäten  ) 

Edit: Ach ja so als ob auf Odin und Shiva nur deutsche gibt, der ist auch gut. Ragnarok wird echt vergessen.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

die franzosen geben eh freiwillig auf wenn man mit den duellen macht oder in arenas geht ^^

und die briten greift man wie man aus asterix und den briten weiss zur teatime an ^^


----------



## karstenschilder (25. August 2013)

Zurück zum EA: Von 9 bis 13 Uhr sind noch mal Wartungsarbeiten und ein Client Update, um das Instanzproblem zu lösen.


----------



## Lari (25. August 2013)

Der Patcher verheisst ja nichts gutes.
Das erste mal nach 3GB ein Fehler, Neustart, von vorne.
Dann nach 7GB Fehler, Neustart, 1,5GB verloren.
Dritter Fehler und wieder 1,5GB verloren.

Mal gucken, ob das irgendwann auch mal sauber durchläuft -.-
Edit:
Und wieder abgekackt.
Und noch einmal...


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

shiva und odin immer noch gesperrt  und dabei haben wir noch nicht mal release

alle anderen eu server sind auch dicht


----------



## Pendron (25. August 2013)

Ich hatte mir irgendwie etwas mehr Kompetenz von Square Enix erhofft..

Aber scheinbar läuft es bei wirklich jedem MMO aufs gleiche hinaus: "Oh, wo kommen all die Spieler her? Das hätt' doch keiner ahnen können!"


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

> Hallo, hier ist Yoshida, Produzent und Regisseur von FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn.
> 
> Die maximale Bevölkerungsgrenze ist fast für jede Welt erreicht, und sollte die derzeitige Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Verbindungen auf den Welten nicht abnehmen, wird es unmöglich sein die Beschränkung aufzuheben.



Das wars dann mit final fantasy 14 wohl - wer es nicht gestern geschafft hat einen charakter zu erstellen wird nicht spielen können selbst wenn er das spiel gekauft hat es sei den er wechsel auf die amerikanischen/japanischen server aus

forum ist moderiert, facebook seite erlaubt nur news vom facebook eigentümer als wüssten die das es so kommt


----------



## myxir21 (25. August 2013)

Also ich kriege immer "Der Zugang zu dieser Welt ist momentan beschränkt. Versucht es später noch einmal"


Wenn nicht lande ich in der Warteschleife und wenn die fertig ist kommt: Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen xD


----------



## Lari (25. August 2013)

Ich glaub denen schmiert gerade wieder alles ab. Klassischer Bilderbuchstart.


----------



## WeazelWasabi (25. August 2013)

da geht gar nix, jetzt kommt man zwar in den Ladebildschirm, der bricht aber nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ab. Naja, erstmal nen Kaffee machen und ein paar Brezen aufbacken ^^


----------



## Belo79 (25. August 2013)

Jup, immer wieder der schöne 90000er
Das offizielle Forum ist auch straucheln


----------



## AJ 1988 (25. August 2013)

Hat jemand auch das folgende Problem:

Ich war in Game und war gerade im Lade screen wo dann auf einmal die Server verbindung unterbrochen wurde.
Als ich einloggen wollte kam nur die meldung "server verbindung unterbrochen" Fehler: 90000/20102


----------



## Belo79 (25. August 2013)

Jo, bei mir das gleiche 
Ziehe mir jetzt erst mal die letzten Mori09 SC2 Streams an, dann bin ich erst mal beschäftigt.


----------



## AJ 1988 (25. August 2013)

ich könnte an die Decke gehen ehrlich!
Wieso starten die die Server wenn die noch nicht einmal für die Early stabile leitungen garantieren können!


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

charaktererstellung geht - weltserver abgebrannt ^^ square enix wenn das euer erstes mmo wär okay 

aber es ist doch nur ein remake von eurem 2010 mmo 

naja da early acces bis 30te geht und erst ab da man die seriennummer eingeben muss gnadenzeit


----------



## AJ 1988 (25. August 2013)

Ich hab vorbestellt und den frühzeitigen zugang...aber nicht mal wir können uns einloggen! echt lächerlich....

Also ich muss sagen das das echt traurig ist!


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

wir haben den hut und das haustier ^^ und vorbestellung hat ja nicht extra gekostet 

klar wirft schlechtes licht - aber wenigstens die charaktererstellung geht


----------



## Louis Hunt (25. August 2013)

ooohhh man. Naja da ich ja auch von diesem Problem wie ihr betroffen bin. Also kann ich euch ein gutes stück verstehen, allerdings frag ich mich warum solche Leute immer gleich drohen müssen. Mal ernsthaft. Ist das wirklich dein erstes MMO das du zu Release mitgemacht hast?

Droh doch so viel du willst, dass du das Spiel abbestellen willst. Aber da durch werden diese Probleme nicht besser. Mal ernsthaft das geht mir auch schon im Offiziellen forum auf den Geist! Klar du bist zwar ein Kunde. Und SE will den Kunden auch behalten und sind sicher nicht daran interessiert dir den Spielspaß zu nehmen! Aber was sollen sie denn deiner Meinung nach machen? wenn sie das Problem aktuell einfach nicht in den Griff bekommen? Wenn du das Spiel deswegen nicht spielen willst, akzeptiere ich das und auch wenn du deswegen sauer bist und uns dies einmal kund tun lässt!! Aber was ich nicht akzeptiere ist wenn man einfach dummfug redet und rassistische Bemerkungen macht und nach dem x. Post einfach nicht aufhörst. 


Wynn schrieb:


> da kann man noch keinen char erstellen weil man auf freundin wartet wegen zocken und dann macht square enix einfach die eu server dicht
> 
> *solle das ganze nicht eu pack einfach runter von unseren server gehen* -* ich forder mehr platz für deutsche spieler auf odin und shiva ! *
> 
> will ja schliesslich nicht ewig auf englisch auf nem anderen server mit den leuten quatschen sondern wie in jedem anderen mmo normal auf deutsch





Wynn schrieb:


> scherz ?
> 
> weil ich lieber die deutsche sprache bevorzuge in einem mmo ?
> 
> ...



Erstmal frag dich mal warum sie das denken! Außerdem stellte sich das thema einfach nicht! Da es von anfang an schon fest stand das es "KEINE" Sprach server geben wird sondern Regionen! Region Server sind keine pflicht, da du als deutscher auch auf einem japanischen Server spielen darf.
Wenn man sich für das Spiel interessiert und auch informiert hätte, wäre man durchaus schon mal auf dieses Thema schon gestoßen. Ach ja ich persönlich habe nichts gegen deine Meinung nur mit deutschen Spielen zu wollen, aber die abfällig über unseren EU Mitbürger zu reden muss einfach nicht sein!!



Ich denke du hast erstmal 2 möglichkeiten die Vernünfig wären.

1. Abwarten und Tee trinken und schauen wie sich das entwickelt
oder
2. du lässt es jetzt einfach sein!


----------



## myxir21 (25. August 2013)

immernoch down 


Edit: Ohh jetzt geht's, nun häng ich bei Position 850 xD


Edit2: Oh, schnellste Warteschlange ever. Nach 30 Sek hats eingeloggt.


----------



## Pendron (25. August 2013)

Louis schrieb:


> ooohhh man. Naja da ich ja auch von diesem Problem wie ihr betroffen bin. Also kann ich euch ein gutes stück verstehen, allerdings frag ich mich warum solche Leute immer gleich drohen müssen. Mal ernsthaft. Ist das wirklich dein erstes MMO das du zu Release mitgemacht hast?



Ich denke die Frage die sich stellt ist doch: _Muss denn jeder MMO Start so ablaufen?_
_
_
Solches Chaos war 1999 vielleicht noch "normal" oder "zu erwarten" weil wirklich niemand wusste, ob und wie zahlreich die Spielerzahlen sein werden.
Doch mir kann niemand erzählen, wenn ich einen bestehenden Kundenstamm X (1.0 Spieler) und Neukunden Y (Vorbesteller) in reellen Zahlen vorliegen habe,
inklusive der Regionen in denen die Accounts erstellt worden sind, dass man _plötzlich und absolut unerwartet _viel zu wenige Server für bestimmte Regionen
bereitgestellt hat.

Das ist im besten Fall eine grobe Fehleinschätzung der benötigten Kapazitäten, im schlimmsten Fall aber einfach nur fahrlässig.
Und Aussagen wie:_ Ja dann spielt doch auf einem anderen Server _sind alles andere als akzeptabel.

Wenn ich mit Freunden essen gehe und da nur für 8 von 10 Platz ist, würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen zu sagen: 
_Ja, sorry ihr 2 seid zu spät, geht ihr doch zur Pommesbude um die Ecke - da schmeckt's doch auch._
_
_
_
_
Kurz gesagt ist es einfach nur ein Trauerspiel was Square Enix sich da im Moment leistet.


----------



## Balaneth (25. August 2013)

Ich glaube bilder sagen hier mehr als 1000 worte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (25. August 2013)

So, ich komme nicht mehr rein wegen dem zurückfahren der Logins oder wie die das nennen!
Wieso haben die Japaner 25 Server und die Europäer ganze 6 Server?

Bevölkerung: 127,8 Millionen (2011) (Japan)
Bevölkerung: 739,2 Millionen (2011) (Europa)

So, warum haben wir nicht die 25 und Japan nur die 6?


----------



## Egooz (25. August 2013)

Naja, wir teilen uns die Server mit NA, also stehen uns mehr zur Verfügung. Aber das macht die Sache aktuell nicht unbedingt besser.

Andererseits...im Westen sind asiatische MMOGs i.d.R. nicht sonderlich beliebt und langfristig wird sich das hier auch bestimmt zeigen. Es ist doch bei fast allen MMOGs so: Zu Release übervolle Server, in 2-3 Monaten rufen die ersten nach nem Merge, weil es zu leer wird. Also einfach Server aufstellen bis der Arzt kommt -wie es derzeit nahezu alle verlangen- ist nicht immer sinnvoll. 

Erstaunlich ist auch, dass die Spieler bei jeder Veröffentlichung erneut "aus den Wolken fällt" sobald es nicht glatt läuft. 

Und ja, es ist ärgerlich. Ich hab mir auch für 5&#8364; gestern noch nen PreOrder Key gekauft und würde gern spielen. Aber was solls, irgendwann wirds laufen. Doof ist nur, dass Watchever auch grad Wartungsarbeiten hat und ich "Damages" nicht schauen kann.


----------



## Nanimo (25. August 2013)

Dann sind es für Europa nochmal 19 Server die dazu kommen aber NA hat auch eine Bevölkerung von ca. 330 Mio (2011) und SA hat bestimtm auch nen paar. Es ist also das gleiche warum hat Japan soviele?

Kennst du einen der Gründe warum es nachher weniger Spieler werden? Ich kann dir einen sagen! Zuwenig Server für zuviele Spieler und Probleme beim Start, hab schon einige Spiele dafür verlassen und jetzt sind sie alle F2P.


----------



## Pendron (25. August 2013)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Kennst du einen der Gründe warum es nachher weniger Spieler werden? Ich kann dir einen sagen! Zuwenig Server für zuviele Spieler und Probleme beim Start, hab schon einige Spiele dafür verlassen und jetzt sind sie alle F2P.



Das absurdeste ist ja, anstatt eine Warteschlange für die Server anzusetzen lassen sie einfach ab Spielerzahl X niemanden mehr rein. 
Ich persönlich bin lieber in Warteposition 800 und warte gemütlich 30-40 Minuten, als 50x pro Stunde zu versuchen auf den Server zu kommen.

Und dann wundern sie sich bestimmt auch noch, wieso in den Foren die Hütte brennt ^^

Ein weiteres Problem ist ja auch, dass AFK Spieler nicht automatisch irgendwann disconnected werden - wer sich an Aion erinnern kann weiss wozu das führt..


----------



## Egooz (25. August 2013)

Es gibt ja irgendwie zwischendurch Warteschlangen, ich war auch 1 Mal bisher in einer und wurde kurz vor Login gekickt. Vielleicht spekulieren sie auch drauf, dass einfach eine nicht unerhebliche Menge zumindest für heute einfach aufgibt und setzen daher ihren "Türsteher" ein. 




Nanimo schrieb:


> Kennst du einen der Gründe warum es nachher weniger Spieler werden? Ich kann dir einen sagen! Zuwenig Server für zuviele Spieler und Probleme beim Start, hab schon einige Spiele dafür verlassen und jetzt sind sie alle F2P.


Zu wenige Server waren bisher nie das Problem von MMOGs nach der ersten "heißen" Spielphase. Der erste Hype endet nunmal irgendwann, andere merken, dass sie eigentlich doch ihr gewohntes MMOG in neuem Gewand suchten und und und....es gibt zig Gründe, aber nicht das von dir angesprochene, eher im Gegenteil (zuviele Server > natürliche Ausdünnung der Spielerschaft > leere Server > Merge/ oder auch nicht > nix profit. 

Auch wenn ich den Unmut echt verstehen kann.

Edit:
Auf den Legacy-Servern komme ich direkt in eine Warteschlange. Eigentlich toll, aber ich möchte gern einen neuen Charakter beginnen.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

Nanimo schrieb:


> So, ich komme nicht mehr rein wegen dem zurückfahren der Logins oder wie die das nennen!
> Wieso haben die Japaner 25 Server und die Europäer ganze 6 Server?
> 
> Bevölkerung: 127,8 Millionen (2011) (Japan)
> ...



weil sie den grössten goldseeler markt habe, weil sie zocken bis zum umkippen weil sony aus japan kommt ^^


----------



## Nanimo (25. August 2013)

Ich glaube kaum das Japaner Goldseller sind dafür ist deren Lebensstandard zu hoch nicht so wie in China!


----------



## karstenschilder (25. August 2013)

Es sei anzumerken, dass die japanischen Server ohne diese Probleme laufen. Der Overload ist nur auf dem EU/NA Datenzentrum, genau wie die bisherigen 3 Notwartungen. Anscheinend hat man das Interesse der westlichen Spieler unterschätzt. Ich bin auch etwas überrascht, dass wir jetzt viel mehr Last haben, als noch bei der kostenlosen Open Beta.


----------



## myxir21 (25. August 2013)

yay und wieder ging der Server in die Knie


----------



## amnie (25. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> weil sie den grössten goldseeler markt habe, weil sie zocken bis zum umkippen weil sony aus japan kommt ^^



ich hätte ja eigentlich schon wissen müssen, dass man dich nicht ernst nehmen kann, als du einen tag nachdem du fragst welcher der inoffizielle 'deutsche' server ist diese doch schon leicht parolen-ähnlichen aussagen gemacht hast (weil du irgendwie nicht zu verstehen scheinst, dass 'die meißten deutschen gehen auf server X' nicht gleichbedeutent ist mit 'auf server X sind 90% deutsche und da wird dann im chat deutsch geschrieben') aber DAS ... oh nee ey.





aber mal zum thema
mein stand bisher für heute (komme allerdings von der gamescom und hab dann erstma noch ne stunde gepennt )
- schwester wollte sich nun endlich ihren char auf shiva erstellen, server natürlich voll. 
- ich erstell' mir nen neuen char auf nem server wo sie dann sich auch einen erstellt: NA/EU server nicht verfügbar
- carbuncle, der JP server auf dem ich schon einen char habe, nicht verfügbar
- neuen JP server ausgewählt. vergessen, welcher das war. glaube Hades
- spielen so 20 min, schmiert der server ab. sie keinen bock mehr, will morgen wieder versuchen (das wird lustig)
- ich versuche mich auf Balmung einzuloggen: error 1017
- ich versuche mich auf Ragnarok einzuloggen: error 1017
- ich versuche mich auf Odin einzuloggen: warteschleife 330 leute. 2 min läd das spiel und ich denke schon 'na das ging ja schnell'. pustekuchen. connection to server lost.

balmung, ragnarok und odin hab ich dann noch nen paar mal versucht un jetzt erstma aufgegeben. ich leg' mich jetzt 1-2 stündchen pennen. vielleicht is ja Ragnarok um mitternacht etwas leerer ;D



edit: also was die serverlast angeht, täuscht euch da mal nicht. langfristig wird das wahrscheinlich nich soooo die schlechte idee von seiten SE sein, weniger NA/EU server als JP server zu haben. vor allem Amerikaner, aber auch Europäer (da zwar eher bei f2p titeln aber trotzdem doch deutlich) haben vermehrt das 'MMO-hopping-syndrom'. das gibts zwar in Asien durchaus auch, vor allem was die ganzen spiele die da ständig aus korea kommen die alle exakt gleich sind, angeht, aber es gibt da durchaus eine 'fanbase' die dann einfach dabeibleibt. ob das letztentlich bei ARR tatsächlich der fall sein wird, muss man sehen, aber mehr server aufmachen ist definitiv der falsche weg. wenn würde ich nicht sagen die ham zu wenig server in canada sondern einfach nen paar zu viel in japan. 
allerdings stimmt es auch nicht, dass bei den JP-servern garkeine probleme sind. ich hab wie gesagt selbst welche gehabt, und aufm offiziellen forum sagen auch einige (siehe JP-forum-sektion im lodestone, aber auch im englischen), dass sie zb nur die NA/EU server sehen und nicht die JP


----------



## Nanimo (25. August 2013)

Für so ein Unternehmen sollten aber paar Server mehr drin sein auch wenn sie nachher leerer werden usw. dann kann man immernoch Server zusammenlegen. Und ich glaube auch nicht das die für jeden Server den wir sehen nen eigenen Server im Serverraum stehen haben.


----------



## amnie (25. August 2013)

ich nehme mal an du hast TOR erst letztes jahr im sommer angefangen zu spielen, dass du ernsthaft glaubst 'lieber nen paar server zu viel' wäre ne gute idee


----------



## Egooz (25. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an du hast TOR erst letztes jahr im sommer angefangen zu spielen, dass du ernsthaft glaubst 'lieber nen paar server zu viel' wäre ne gute idee



Das möchte im Moment halt noch keiner sehen.


----------



## amnie (25. August 2013)

nja ich hab's mitgemacht, wie schnell das gehen kann von 'naja nich mehr sooo viele leute aufm server' bis zu 'huch es sind ganze 14 leute aufm ganzen server'. 
es waren genau 2 wochen (ich war im urlaub. lol)

und nee sorry, aber so schnell kann ein unternehmen garnicht reagieren, leute. ihr glaubt garnicht, wie schnell das gehen kann, dass 'die community' geballt auf einmal sich auf 2-3 servern verteilt, weil sie irgendwie gehört haben, dass da 'ein bisschen' mehr los ist als auf ihrem server, und dann is ruck-zuck auf allein anderen servern nix mehr los und man hat auf den 2-3 vollen servern 2 stunden warteschleife. ähhhh nein danke


----------



## Egooz (25. August 2013)

Ich muss grad an die Leute denken, die sich in Guild Wars 2 massiv über den Überlauf beschwert haben. 

Das sind so Dinge am Rande, die ich eigentlich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

gott ne seid ihr ihr alle empfindlich ist ja schlimm - mein zitat war sarkasmus antwort auf ne frage 

und klar sucht man sich einen server wo du viele leute die deine sprache sprechen tuen sind

das machen die engländer,amys,russen, japaner,franzosen,italienier und die schimpfen auch über die leute die auf ihren server kommen


aber sobald man mal als deutscher schimpft wird die nazikeule rausgeholt - ist mir inzwischen auch sowas von scheiss egal - ich durfte mir schon als in der 6ten klasse in bildungsurlaub in torbay war anhören das ich ein nazi bin da wusste ich noch nichtmal was das ist irgendwann stumpft man einfach nur noch ab von den ganzen beschuldigungen die garnicht stimmen 

ich sag nur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SHpXenauME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nexilein (25. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> nja ich hab's mitgemacht, wie schnell das gehen kann von 'naja nich mehr sooo viele leute aufm server' bis zu 'huch es sind ganze 14 leute aufm ganzen server'.
> es waren genau 2 wochen (ich war im urlaub. lol)



Naja, spätestens wenn alle EU Server voll sind sollte man einen neuen dazu schalten. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die NA Server.
Man kann keine 500k Spiele verkaufen, und dann sagen wir haben auf den Servern nur Platz für 250k Accounts... (*Zahlen willkürlich gewählt)

Allerdings finde ich es durchaus richtig, dass sie sich zunächst um die Probleme der Instanzserver kümmern. Das ist ein gravierender Bug der scheinbar nur bei hoher Last auftritt.
Wie man noch mehr Leute auf die Server bekommt ist da vor dem Release eher ein unbedeutendes Problem.


----------



## amnie (25. August 2013)

sie haben ja schon zwei neue geschaltet. die leute meckern doch, weil sie nicht alle auf einen ganz bestimmten server kommen 
DAS problem löst sich auch mit neue server hochfahren nicht. auf den zwei neuen kann man ja noch erstellen (sofern denn NA/EU läd)


----------



## Davinho1 (25. August 2013)

Ich finde gut, dass sie keine neuen Server hinzufügen. Lieber ein, zwei Tage "bluten", um danach das Zusammenlegen der Server zu verhindern. Weil dann gibt es haufenweise asoziale Leute, die ein Spiel überall tot reden, auf allen Community Plattformen.


----------



## Ogil (26. August 2013)

Das Problem ist doch: Wenn die Leute nicht spielen koennen weil die Server ueberfuellt sind, dann werden sie erst recht einen Shitstorm loslassen von wegen "Ich hab bezahlt und kann nicht zocken!". Diese Struktur "Fester Charakter auf festem Server" hat halt doch einige Probleme und auch wenn es die "typische" Form ist, so heisst das ja nicht, dass es anders nicht gehen kann. Ueberlauf-Server waeren eine Moeglichkeit, Charakter ohne feste Serverbindung (nach dem Motto "Ich log da ein wo meine Freunde zocken") eine andere. Aber da muesste man ja eine "Neuerung" (in Anfuehrungszeichen weil es bei manchen anderen Spielen ja schon derartige Bemuehungen gibt) wagen...



Wynn schrieb:


> und klar sucht man sich einen server wo du viele leute die deine sprache sprechen tuen sind


Und welche Sprache ist das?


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> sie haben ja schon zwei neue geschaltet. die leute meckern doch, weil sie nicht alle auf einen ganz bestimmten server kommen
> DAS problem löst sich auch mit neue server hochfahren nicht. auf den zwei neuen kann man ja noch erstellen (sofern denn NA/EU läd)



Das Kind ist jetzt in den Brunnen gefallen. Die meisten Leute haben Ihre Chars erstellt. Viele schon in der Open Beta. Ich denke nicht, dass besonders viele ein Interesse haben, noch mal von vorne anzufangen. 

Das hätte SE vorher berücksichtigen müssen. Die Zahl der Vorbesteller war sicher keine unbekannte Komponente.

Von anderen Spielen allgemeine Rückschlüsse zu ziehen, maße ich mir nicht an. Die Leute sind von TOR nicht weggelaufen, weil MMOs ausgelutscht sind. Die Leute sind weggelaufen, wegen dem bescheidenen Endgame. Ob FF14 das besser macht, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Jedoch steht und fällt die Langlebigkeit ein MMO mit dem Endgame. Aus diesem Grund bilde ich mir dazu auch noch kein Urteil oder prophezeie irgend etwas.

Was jedoch aktuell Fakt ist: dass ich, wie viele Andere, seit Mittag nicht mehr in das Spiel kommen.


Jeder, der irgendwann mal was mit Verkaufen oder Marketing zu tun hatte, kennt eine wichtige Grundregel: die wertvollste Werbung ist die Mundpropaganda. Und die sieht bei den aktuellen Zuständen nicht besonders gut aus.

Ja. Es werden mehr Server gebraucht. Diese hätten auch schon zur Open Beta stehen müssen, weil die Leute ihre liebgewonnen Spielfiguren gerne behalten.

Und nein, die vielen gescheiterten MMOs sind nicht gescheitert, weil sie zu viele Server hatten. Sie sind gescheitert, weil, siehe oben.


----------



## Louis Hunt (26. August 2013)

Pendron schrieb:


> Ich denke die Frage die sich stellt ist doch: _Muss denn jeder MMO Start so ablaufen?_
> _
> _
> Solches Chaos war 1999 vielleicht noch "normal" oder "zu erwarten" weil wirklich niemand wusste, ob und wie zahlreich die Spielerzahlen sein werden.
> ...



Huhu, geh jetzt jetzt speziell nur auf "_Muss denn jeder MMO Start so ablaufen?"_ mal ein.

Wo fange ich denn mal an, ich vertrete die Meinung. Kurz JA!

Erstmal generell, SE hat das sicher vorher gesehen, das es ein viel zu großen Andrang gibt, als das die Lobby Server bewältigen können. Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass SE ganz sicher nicht will, dass es so läuft. SE möchte auch sicher nicht uns den Spielspaß verderben. 
SE hat sicher, aus ihrer Sicht die nötigen Vorbereitungen getroffen! 
Aber es kann nicht funktionieren! 
Denn es lohnt doch nicht extrem viel Geld reinzupumpen, nur damit wir ein reibungslosen start haben und die Kapazität nach einer Woche überhaupt nicht mehr benötig wird. 

Als folgendes beispiel gebe ich mal NCsoft an. Ich werfe NCsoft geballte MMO Erfahrung vor! Aber bei NCsoft hat auch kein MMO reibungslos gestartet
Ich erinnere mich an AION und an Guild Wars 2. Jetzt aber NCsoft oder SE vorzuwerfen das sie uns den Spielspaß verderben zu wollen doch totaler bullshit. Aber das erklärt doch warum wir immer zu Release solche Probleme hatten. 

Ich bin ein Spieler wie ihr auch. Ich ärgere mich genauso wie ihr auch, wenn ich mich nicht einloggen kann, oder irgendwelche andere Probleme bekomme.
Aber sich aufzuregen Parolen raus zu grölen oder zu drohen hilft doch keinem. Weder SE noch uns hilft das. 
Die Server werden früher oder später stabil laufen! Es ist doch nur Geduld gefragt. Das war bei jeden Gottverdammten MMO so.

Wer jetzt meint das bei WoW alles gut lief, NEIN! ich kann mich an den Release von WoW so gut erinnern als ob das gestern gewesen war. am 11.02.2005.
Registrierung Server waren ab 13 uhr down und waren erst wieder am nächsten tag um 2 uhr wieder on. Die Startgebiete haben gelaggt wie sau, und das sogar nach wochen! 

Wer in FFXIV ein gutes Gefühl hat, dass es sein spiel werden kann, soll einfach mal versuchen in Geduld zu üben. Es wird sich einpendeln. Entweder mit euch oder auch ohne euch.
Das liegt doch an euch wie ihr das handhabt. Das sag ich nicht als FFXIV fanboy sondern einer der wahrscheinlich genauso viel MMO Erfahrung gesammelt hat wir ihr auch.

EDIT:


Nexilein schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens wenn alle EU Server voll sind sollte man einen neuen dazu schalten. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die NA Server.
> Man kann keine 500k Spiele verkaufen, und dann sagen wir haben auf den Servern nur Platz für 250k Accounts... (*Zahlen willkürlich gewählt)
> 
> Allerdings finde ich es durchaus richtig, dass sie sich zunächst um die Probleme der Instanzserver kümmern. Das ist ein gravierender Bug der scheinbar nur bei hoher Last auftritt.
> Wie man noch mehr Leute auf die Server bekommt ist da vor dem Release eher ein unbedeutendes Problem.



Nein! Warum neue Server aufstellen, wenn die eh kurz nach Release dann tot sind?
Das hat man doch bei Warhammer, SWTOR und Tera doch gesehen. Was sind denn mit den server dann passiert? EA hätte niemals neue server aufstellen dürfen! 
Meiner erfahrung nach gehen die leute statt auf die leeren server nämlich auf die vollen. Warum sollte ich mich als Neuling (wenn ich einer wäre) bitte schön auf ein leeren server absetzten?


----------



## Nanimo (26. August 2013)

Du kannst aber keine MMOs von 2005 mit welchen von 2013 vergleichen damals war das alles noch Neuland!

@amnie
Ich hab glaube ich vom Start an ca. 1-2 Monate TOR gezockt und dann wurde es mir da irgendwie zu blöd. Die ganzen Freunde haben aufgehört zu zocken weil einfach nichts wirklich lief wie z.B. PvP aber man musste ja eine Engine nehmen oder so da ran rumschrauben das sie extrem schlecht wurde.

Hätte es die ganzen Probleme nicht gegeben wäre ich vielleicht heute noch am Spielen. Vom Setting hat mir das Spiel gut gefallen.

@Louis Hunt
Mehr Server machen bestimmt kein Spiel kaputt das machen die Publisher und Entwickler schon selber.

SWTOR - schlechte Engine + zu viel Kohle in die Vertonung gesteckt
Tera - kein Endgame (in Form von Raids) + Verarschen der Kunden (Schlüssel, Truhen usw. hab meine nie bekommen)

Das ist meine Meinungen zu den 2 Spielen.

Eine Serverzusammenlegung ist bestimmt auch nicht so die Welt. Da hab ich lieber mehr Server und kann in ruhe spielen und muss dann vielleicht später mal Transen oder werde mit einem anderen Server zusammen gelegt als garnicht spielen!


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Das Kind ist jetzt in den Brunnen gefallen. Die meisten Leute haben Ihre Chars erstellt. Viele schon in der Open Beta. Ich denke nicht, dass besonders viele ein Interesse haben, noch mal von vorne anzufangen.
> 
> Das hätte SE vorher berücksichtigen müssen. Die Zahl der Vorbesteller war sicher keine unbekannte Komponente.
> 
> ...




du, ich hab' hautnah erlebt, warum die leute weg sind. als es das große theater gab waren 90% der leute noch garnicht im endgame. du kannst es gerne glauben oder lassen aber das drama was bei TOR am anfang war war zu mindestens 3/4 weil die leute sich immer 'alleine' fühlten, und wenn DAS nicht wegen der leeren server war weshalb denn bitte dann? und sobald mal was 'leer' ist wirds nur immer schlimmer. alle sind auf ein paar bestimte server gelaufen. und das mache ich nicht nochmal mit sowas. nee. auf keinen.
und lol@PVP 
also sorry, aber das 'ilum fiasko' war mit sicherheit AUCH NICHT der grund, warum die leute gingen, weil nochmal, da waren 3/4 der leute noch nich auf dem lvl-bereich (und die leute auf PVE-servern hat das eh herzlich wenig gejuckt, auch wenns auch da ne pvp-area war. ich habs doch selbst erlebt - aber schön mal immer plappern, was sowieso schon jeder glaubt zu wissen ;D)


edit: juchu, um 2:30 habe ich es nun englich auf ragnarok geschafft. zu blöd, dass der mensch auch manchmal schlafen muss -.-


----------



## Nanimo (26. August 2013)

Es war auch nicht nur Ilum man hatte so gar Lags im normalen PvP bzw. hatten die Skills immer Verzögerungen.
Und das alleine Fühlen ist halt so da es beim Leveln fast wie nen SP Game aufgebaut ist mit den ganzen Instanzierten Quest der Klassen usw.!
Es gab halt nicht nur einen großen Grund sonder viele kleine!

Ich hab das Game auch gezockt!

PS: Alle Spiele hatten das Potenzial gut zu werden.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

wie gesagt, ich spiele es von anfang an.

und das spiel fühlte sich eben deshalb wie single player an weil nix auf den servern los war. das is ne tatsache. man kann sich so nen schrott auch einreden.


----------



## hockomat (26. August 2013)

Immer dieses mimimi vor offiziellen Start dann bestellt das Spiel halt wieder ab ich habe lieber überfüllte Server als nachher wieder Geister Server und ich kenne die deutsche Community da hört eh 70% wieder nach dem Gratis Monat auf con daher bin ich froh das es Eu und keine de Server sind


----------



## Keashaa (26. August 2013)

Ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen, dass Spiel mal bei einem Freund zu sehen, der schon eine Early Access hat dank Vorbestellung.

- ging gleich mal negativ los: kein Zugang zum Server (Realmstatus zeigte aber laufende Server an)
- also erstmal die Charaktergenerierung betrachtet. Alles sehr schick, viele Einstelloptionen, Modelle sehen 1a aus. Meine Frau meinte schon, dass man wohl bei der Charaktergenerierung Stunden verbringen könnte, weil es wie ein Anziehpüppchen wirkt 
- danach leider immer noch keine Server online, Realmstatus weiterhin nicht aktuell
- irgendwie konnte man dann aber auf den japanischen Server (der extrem voll war, da wohl alle Europäer dorthin ausgewichen waren)
- Spielgrafik ist wie die Charakter sehr schick, auf jeden Fall ein dicker Pluspunkt für das Spiel
- aber gleich Ernüchterung, denn bevor man ansatzweise mal zum Kämpfen kommt, erstmal fast ne Viertelstunde blabla...
- Kampfsystem wirkt sehr langsam, möglichweise war aber die gewählte Klasse nicht ideal
- dann haben wir Feierabend gemacht und lieber gegessen als uns mit dem Spiel herumzuärgern

Fazit: es sieht schick aus, aber da ist es nicht das einzige MMO. Dafür, dass bisher nur die Spieler mit Vorstellung auf die Server kommen, fand ich die Serverstabilität nicht sehr berauschend. Ausserdem fehlt mir das Final Fantasy-Feeling...
Für mich war das ganze nicht unbedingt sehr überzeugend, daher werde ich es nicht selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## hockomat (26. August 2013)

Hmmm zum glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden Spiel erstmal ein wenig höher dann wird das Spiel immer besser es steigert sich Stark mit steigendem LVL


----------



## Keashaa (26. August 2013)

Ich kann schlecht spielen, wenn ich es nicht besitze. Und ich bin nicht permanent bei meinem Kumpel, um mir dauernd das Spiel anzuschauen.

Generell sollte man endlich mal verstehen, dass "Die ersten XXX sind net so toll, aber das Endgame ist echt spitze" keine Neueinsteiger bringt. Du musst von Beginn an überzeugen, der erste Eindruck ist entscheidend. Da hat die Grafik ihren Teil schonmal erfüllt. Aber der Rest nicht.
Gibts denn die Möglichkeit, das Spiel auch kostenfrei zu testen (und seien es nur 10 Level)? Dann schau ich mir es gerne an (wie gesagt, die Grafik sagt mir definitiv zu, aber Grafik ist für mich kein Kaufargument).


----------



## Xelyna1990 (26. August 2013)

Der einstieg war beim ersten mal für mich noch ertragbar, beim Zweiten mal allerdings hab ich es in der Open Beta auch nicht sehr weit gespielt, das ganze ist mir einfach zu zäh, villeicht gestalten sie das ganze irgendwann mal etwas weniger zäh dann schau ich villeicht mal rein, aber mich noch mal durch das zu Quälen ist mir das ganze nicht wert im moment :/


----------



## Lari (26. August 2013)

Ich hab für solche Starts kein Verständnis mehr. Ich kann mich bei Guild Wars 2 als einer der letzten großen Releases nicht an Probleme erinnern. Klar, Überlaufserver mit anderssprachigen Spielern fanden auch nicht alle toll, aber immerhin konnte man spielen. Belehrt mich eines besseren, aber gab es wirklich nennenswerte Serverausfälle?
Ich hab gestern mittags auf einem amerikanischen Server angefangen, da der 8GB Download sich lange Zeit ließ, wenn man mal drin war gings auch, leichte Lags aber ok. Dann ne Quest in einer Instanz anfangen wollen, nicht möglich und Zack raus. Irgendwann mittags um 14 Uhr. Dann ging bis abends garnichts mehr und ich habs beiseite gelegt.

Das kurioseste an der Sache: sie verkaufen weiter Early Access Zugänge anstatt da mal eine Bremse zu ziehen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich die Woche über verhält, weniger Spieler werden es ja erstmal nicht. Das Problem ist ja nicht nur auf die Server zu kommen sondern auch drauf zu bleiben. Aber ich hab ja gelesen, dass man nicht afk rausgeworfen wird. NAch Feierabend fix Rechner an, einloggen und gut


----------



## hockomat (26. August 2013)

Also ich Spiele seit heute Morgen ohne irgendwelche Probleme von daher


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> - aber gleich Ernüchterung, denn bevor man ansatzweise mal zum Kämpfen kommt, erstmal fast ne Viertelstunde blabla...



Grundsätzlich sind Final Fantasy Spiele jene, die eine Geschichte zu erzählen haben. Wenn das nichts für dich ist, sondern gleich die Action willst, bist du bei Asia Grindern wie Conquer Online sicher besser aufgehoben.

Eines der Ziele, die sich Yoshida gesetzt hat, ist die Einführung für Spieler, die noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt haben. Das was am Anfang passiert, sind halt Tutorials zur grundlegenden Steuerung, den verschiedenen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und ein Rundgang zu den wichtigsten Stellen der Stadt. Danach geht es raus in die Wildbahn zu den ersten einfachen kämpfen. Im weiteren Verlauf wird der Spieler in die Situation und Probleme des Stadtstaates und in die eigene Klasse eingeführt. Bei ungefähr Lvl 15 geht die Einleitung dann über zum Thema Gruppenspiel, wo der Spieler durch 3 relativ einfache Instanzen geführt werden, wobei die dritte bereits einen Boss enthält, bei dem man ein wenig die Denkbirne benutzen muss.

Bis hierhin kann man durchaus an einem Tag kommen, wenn die Server mal laufen.

Danach fängt es auch an grundsätzlich anspruchsvoller zu werden. Ab so Lvl 30 kommen neben Klassenjobs dann auch die Statuswerte hinzu, welche das Tempo in den Kämpfen erhöht....weiter ging die Beta nicht.


----------



## Nexilein (26. August 2013)

Louis schrieb:


> Nein! Warum neue Server aufstellen, wenn die eh kurz nach Release dann tot sind?
> Das hat man doch bei Warhammer, SWTOR und Tera doch gesehen. Was sind denn mit den server dann passiert? EA hätte niemals neue server aufstellen dürfen!



Sorry, aber es muss zumindest jeder Käufer des Spiels in der Lage sein einen Charakter zu erstellen.
Du kannst für ein Fußballstadion mit 40k Plätzen auch keine 60k Karten verkaufen.

Aber wie schon gesagt finde ich das Vorgehen bei FFIX absolut in Ordnung: Es gibt Probleme mit den Instanzservern, und damit macht es keinen Sinn noch mehr neue Charaktere zuzulassen; jeder neue Char landet nach dem Intro nämlich genau auf einem solchen Instanzserver, und nicht in der freien Welt.
Außerdem wurde ja schon vor dem Early Access ganz deutlich gesagt: 


> Zusätzlich kann es nötig werden, dass wir Restriktionen für das Einlogen oder das Erstellen neuer Charaktere implementieren müssen



*edit*


Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bei Guild Wars 2 als einer der letzten großen Releases nicht an Probleme erinnern. Klar, Überlaufserver mit anderssprachigen Spielern fanden auch nicht alle toll, aber immerhin konnte man spielen. Belehrt mich eines besseren, aber gab es wirklich nennenswerte Serverausfälle?



So ab 7 Uhr morgens gab es massive Login-Probleme; danach waren die Server ein paar Stunden offline. Danach ging es wieder bis zum Abend, dann wurde es wieder kritisch.
Gefühlt gab es am zweiten Tag weniger Login-Probleme als gestern bei FFIX, aber dafür gab es doch ganz erhebliche Bugs (auf manchen Servern kein WvW, Instanzen kaputt, Probleme mit Gilden und Gruppenbildung,...). Sowas gibt's bei FFIX hingegen eher weniger.

Im übrigen leidet FFIX auch relativ wenig unter Serverausfällen. Sie haben die Spielerzahl limitiert, und wer im Spiel ist kann relativ problemlos spielen.


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2013)

Die große Frage die noch bleibt: Wie wird es morgen aussehen? Einige Seiten berichten schon über die Probleme. Auf einer wurde dann noch, mit Blick zurück auf GW2 erwähnt, dass beim Early Access üblicherweise noch nicht der größte Ansturm kommt.


----------



## Tonkra (26. August 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Du kannst für ein Fußballstadion mit 40k Plätzen auch keine 60k Karten verkaufen.




Stimmt so nicht ganz der vergleich. Es ist eher mit der situation zu vergleichen mit z.b. einem Diablo 3 Pre-Sale beim Mediamarkt.. die Leute campieren vor der Tür, um auf den Stichtag (bzw. Zeitpunkt) der Eröffnung zu warten.. Punkt 10 Uhr.. die Tore gehen auf, die Leute strömen in Massen rein.. So, dass sie sich fast alle zertrampeln, nirgendswo ist mehr Platz.

Kurz danach: der Laden hat sich normalisiert und es laufen anstatt 1000 Leuten nurnoch 100 leute im laden herum.
Die Release Tage eines MMorpgs lassen sich damit vergleichen. Die leute warten auf den stichtag des Release, und wollen dann alle GLEICHZEITIG connecten. Diese Situation wirst du wochen und Monate danach so nie mehr in der Konstellation haben.
Die Situation ist also völlig abwegig für den normalen Server Alltag des Spiels in den nächsten Wochen.


Wenn man nicht möchte, dass die server nur halb voll nach release ist, darf man ebend NICHT 1:1 so viele server aufstellen wie hoch die anzahl der registrierten accounts sind.
Denn bei MMorpg servern kalkuliert man immer ca. ein, dass nach dem freimonat oder nach den ersten Tagen X Spieler wieder aufhören zu spielen, hinzukommt, dass von 1 millionen accounts NIEMALS alle gleichzeitig spielen, sondern man dann nur server für vielleicht 400k gleichzeitigen spielern stellt.


es gibt da keine exakte grundformel. aber so leicht wie du sagst, ist es ebend NICHT. es sei denn, man stellt extrem viele server auf zu release, um sie kurz danach wieder zu "mergen" (zusammenzufügen)



Es wird sich nach der ersten woche wieder entspannen, wie bei jedem release..aber es ist immer wieder das gleiche, einfach lächerlich ^^
Probleme sehe ich eher für den einzigen EU legacy server. Das dürfte ein Nadelör für alte Hasen werden..


Ja und ich sehe es kommen, dass die ersten server, die gemerged werden, die Japanischen FFXIV server sein werden, das sind definitiv zu viele (und ein grund warum dort derzeit alles reibungslos verläuft). Man darf nicht vergessen, dass SE JP für die japanischen und SE NA für die EU/NA Server verantwortlich sind. Weshalb man sich nicht aufregen sollte, warum die anderen mehr und die anderen weniger server haben. Es liegt an der entscheidung von SE mit sitz in den USA



AMEN


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2013)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht möchte, dass die server nur halb voll nach release ist, darf man ebend NICHT 1:1 so viele server aufstellen wie hoch die anzahl der registrierten accounts sind.&amp;lt;br /&amp;gt;Denn bei MMorpg servern kalkuliert man immer ca. ein, dass nach dem freimonat oder nach den ersten Tagen X Spieler wieder aufhören zu spielen, hinzukommt, dass von 1 millionen accounts NIEMALS alle gleichzeitig spielen, sondern man dann nur server für vielleicht 400k gleichzeitigen spielern stellt.



Das ist schon richtig. Im Gegensatz zu früher kann man sich jedoch heutzutage Serverleistung mieten (z.B. Azure), um solche Engpässe zu überbrücken. Dann mietet mal halt für den großen Stoß Server mit der doppelten oder dreifachen Leistung des eigenen Servers an, spiegelt die VM im Rahmen einer Wartung dort hin und wenn die Lage sich normalisiert, spiegelt man die VM im Rahmen einer Wartung auf den eigenen Server zurück.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

also sorry, aber GW2 hatte nen problemlosen start? da hab ich auch 3 tage gebraucht bis meine schwester und ich endlich mal aufm gleichen server charas erstellen konnten.. und da man da ja NICHT auf mehreren servern spielen konnte.. äh naja... ham wir halt 3 tage garnicht gespielt. war super. doch ja... ey lol.


aber egal. jetzt klappt ja alles. wir sind beide auf shiva, auch wenn die letzten zwei tage etwas nervig waren. morgen-übermorgen wird sicher nochma schlimm, aber mit jetzt endlich erstellten charakteren is ja schonma die halbe miete ;D


----------



## Paradoxic (26. August 2013)

Redet es euch nur schön. 

Ich selber habe kein Problem damit, dass ein MMO zum Start Probleme hat, mit sowas muss jeder rechnen und es ist schön, wenn es sich Entwickler auf die Fahne schreiben, diese Probleme zu verhindern, klappen tut es aber leider eig. nie.

Sicherlich, jedes MMO hatte Probleme, auch Guild Wars 2. Dieses hatte am Anfang mit Login-Server-Problemen zu kämpfen, die jedoch nach knapp einem Tag behoben waren und eine lange Zeit lief das AH nicht und man konnte es schon einmal in den ersten Tagen schwer haben, mit jemand anderem in eine Gruppe zu kommen. Spielte man jedoch alleine, lief ALLES (bis auf Bugs natürlich) einwandfrei. Ich habe meinen Charakter in der ersten Woche auf 50 oder so gebracht und bis auf den ersten Tag, gab es eig. keine Schwierigkeiten. Aber sicherlich, auch GW2 hatte Probleme, obwohl sie hier den immensen Vorteil haben, dass sie die Server für einen Hotfix/Patch nie runterfahren müssen.

Dann nehmen wir mal Rift, Swtor und andere Spiele. Sicherlich, auch diese hatten Probleme und hatten große Warteschlangen am Anfang, aber wenn man drin war, dann war man drin und konnte auch spielen, sofern es einen nicht rausgehauen hat, weil man AFK war. 

Ich weiß, dass mich jetzt alle FF14-Liebhaber steinigen, aber das ist mir egal. Ich rege mich eig. schon lange nicht mehr über solche Probleme auf und auch jetzt tue ich das nicht, da ich kein Problem damit habe etwas zu warten, sofern es dann funktioniert. Dennoch halte ich es für einen der absolut *SCHLECHTESTEN *MMO-Starts seit Jahren. Ich kann mich an kein Spiel in den letzten 3 Jahren erinnern, wo es (abgesehen von Warteschlangen) solche immensen Probleme gibt.

Der Headstart ist ja grundsätzlich fürn Popo, denn seit 3 Tagen kann man nicht spielen - gar nicht. Die Server werden zugemacht, anstatt Warteschlangen einzubauen, was ich aber nicht werten möchte, da dies sowohl positiv als auch negativ ausgelegt werden kann. Und dann passiert sowas zum *Headstart*, wo noch nicht mal jeder rein darf. Wie soll das denn morgen aussehen, wenn jeder mal spielen darf? Tut mir leid, ich habe bei einer solch großen Firma, die mittlerweile ihr drittes MMOPRG veröffentlicht absolut KEIN Verständnis dafür, dass man das so verhunzen kann. Im Headstart schon gar nicht spielen können, weil die Server entweder down sind oder man ohnehin gar nicht einloggen kann. Und dann natürlich die Sache, dass man die NA/EU Server in Kanada stehen hat, anstatt einen Knotenpunkt hier in Europa zu haben. Für mich (und auch viele andere) der schlechteste MMO-Start seit Jahren, da kann man es noch so schön reden. Das ist nicht Squares erstes MMO und das hier permanent die ganzen Server abrauchen und man seit 3 Tagen gar nicht spielen kann und das für ne längere Zeit bestimmt auch nicht möglich sein wird empfinde ich als Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Piti49 (26. August 2013)

Was soll man schön reden? Du regst sich jetzt schon über den Start auf dabei ist der doch erst morgen Oo.

Mir fällt übrigens kein mmo ein was ohne tägliche Wartungen und stundenlange Warteschlangen beim headstart lief.
Eins hatte das glaub ich ma gut gemacht ich glaube tera oder rift.


Aber egal, wenn morgen alles läuft ist's doch ok, wenns kleinere Probleme gibt auch ok.
Wenn allerdings nichts geht, dann ist's natürlich blöd und ich hoffe sie schieben die Spielzeit dem entsprechend weiter.


----------



## hockomat (26. August 2013)

Man kann seit 3 Tagen nicht Spielen? sehe ich anders Heute zumindest läuft es bisjetzt den ganzen Tag Problemlos


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

nicht spielen is ja wohl eh mal voll gelogen, IRGENDWO konnte man immer spielen. das du keinen bock hast ma auf nem server zu spielen wo nur deutsche sind is ja dein problem - nich das der entwickler


----------



## Paradoxic (26. August 2013)

Ohhh, ich habe gelogen, ich Schuft. 

@amnie Ich habe doch schon seit der Open Beta nen Charakter auf Shiva, darüber rege ich mich doch gar nicht auf. Und das ich nicht auf Servern spielen möchte, wo keine Deutschen sind, ist glaube ich mein persönlich geringstes Problem, schließlich studiere ich diese andere Sprache daIch sollte also das geringste Problem mit englischsprachigen Mitbürgern haben. Achja und Irgendwo spielen ist schon etwas ungünstig. Man möchte schließlich schon zumindest auf den EU/NA Servern spielen, wo die Mitspieler zumindest den gleichen Schriftsatz nutzen.

@ Hockomat 
Ich kann auch heute nicht spielen. Ich habe mich eben noch mal versucht einzuloggen und bekam wieder die ganze Palette an Fehlermeldungen, wie in den letzten Tagen, weswegen ich auch drei und nicht zwei Tage geschrieben habe.

@Piti49
Mit schön reden meinte ich, dass es einige Menschen gibt, die Square aufs bitterste Verteidigen, da solche extremen Probleme ja verständlich sind. Und bitte, lese meinen Text noch einmal genauer, bevor du dich zu solch vorschnellen Aussagen wie: " Du regst sich jetzt schon über den Start auf dabei ist der doch erst morgen.", hinreißen lässt. Ich rege mich gar nicht auf, ich habe nur meine Meinung kundgetan, dass ich es selber für den schlimmsten Start seit Jahren halte. Ich bin nicht so heiß auf das Spiel, dass ich nicht noch ein paar Tage warten könnte, was ich ebenfalls im Text angemerkt habe. Darüberhinaus war meine Aussage mit dem Start darauf bezogen, dass es, wenn es beim *HEADSTART* schon solche argen Probleme gibt, es zu Release morgen bestimmt nicht besser aussieht, sondern eher schlimmer, da schließlich noch mehr Leute reinkommen.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

äh also noch 50 mal werd ich sicher nich wiederholen, dass man auch auf den JP servern genug englisch-sprachige linkshells findet


----------



## Paradoxic (26. August 2013)

*Seufz* Aber warum, Amnie, sollte ich den auf japanische Server wechseln *MÜSSEN*, wo mein Ping noch schlechter ist als jener nach Kanada, wenn ich zumindest rein theoretisch die Möglichkeit habe, auf einem NA/EU Server zu spielen. Nur weil es SE nicht schafft die Server bei uns stabil zu halten, kann ich doch nicht gezwungen sein, auf das japanische Datenzentrum zu wechseln, um überhaupt spielen zu können.

Aber mit Fanboys meinte ich genau solche Menschen wie dich. Das ist kein Vorwurf und ist auch nicht negativ behaftet, denn wenn Menschen sich für eine Sache eben extrem einsetzen und diese toll finden, dann kann ich das Engagement verstehen, anders "Denkende", vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen oder selber immer nach einem Schlupfloch zu suchen, um in diesem Fall Square Enix zu verteidigen. Mit den anderen beiden Postern, kann ich mich hervorragend unterhalten, da Piti mich missverstanden hat und Hocko ja scheinbar keine Probleme hat, aber lass uns beide einfach nicht weiter reden. Wenn man diskutiert, kann man ja auch am Ende mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen aus der Diskussion hervorgehen, ohne einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden zu haben


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

nee nee, fanboys is garnich negativ behaftet 

und sorry, ich bin nicht so der fan von 'agree to disagree', ich hab' leider immer recht


----------



## Paradoxic (26. August 2013)

Für mich persönlich ist Fanboy nicht negativ behaftet, deswegen habe ich es geschrieben, genauso wie es für mich persönlich (und das ist hier wichtig, es ist subjektiv) der schlimmste Start seit Jahren ist. Ich wollte/will nicht, dass du dies als Beleidigung auffasst, dass war meine ursprüngliche Intention dahinter, mehr nicht.

Zum zweiten Punkt: "Okidoki!"


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

man kann sich wie gesagt auch so manches einreden, vor allem wenn man sich künstlich aufregt. aber gut, das gedönse von wegen 'ich muss unbedingt so schnell wie möglich spielen und wenns geht bitte vor allen anderen' eh noch nie verstanden. das spiel läuft ja nicht weg und diesmal ist die wahrscheinlichkeit - auch wenn die aufm offiziellen forum was anderes sagen - dass das spiel wieder eingestampft wird doch eher gering. es kommt WIRKLICH auf die 1-2 tage nicht an. ehrlich nicht.

und nicht falsch verstehen. ich sehe durchaus die probleme, die ein solch chaotischer start mit sich bringt, aber auf individueller basis? da sollte man einfach vielleicht mal nen bissel länger reflektieren. und ich sage das als jemand der eben wie gesagt auch das ganze WE probleme hatte und ich bin ja auch nur jemand, der mehr oder weniger eben schon seit bestellen der 1.0 version auf DIESES spiel hier gewartet hat (wobei 1.0 gegen ende natürlich spielbar war, aber da stand halt schon fest, dass es eh bald weg is. sowas frustriert eben). also das 'spielen wollen' kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. nur sollte man eben irgendwann das kleinkindverhalten a lá 'ich will aber' auch ma beiseite legen, vielleicht im offiziellen forum mal sich den bug reports anschließen, und wenn in ner woche immernoch nich möglich is auf den server auf dem man schon nen char hat sich einzuloggen, dann kann man mal überlegen, ob man vielleicht durchdrehen sollte.

und du kannst gerne für dich sagen es wäre der schlechteste start seit jahren, aber auf rein sachlicher ebene stimmt das eben einfach mal nicht. schlecht wäre der start wenn SE sagen würde 'na is uns egal wir warten ab', aber man kann ja kaum vorwürfe machen, dass sie nix tun. es regen sich ja schon alle auf über die ständigen wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Xelyna1990 (26. August 2013)

> Grundsätzlich sind Final Fantasy Spiele jene, die eine Geschichte zu erzählen haben. Wenn das nichts für dich ist, sondern gleich die Action willst, bist du bei Asia Grindern wie Conquer Online sicher besser aufgehoben.



Zwischen einer Interessanten Geschichte und Charaktervorstellung wie es ein Final Fantasy sonst hat oder dem Langweiligen 0815 Blabla das nichts anderes als ein Getrantet Tutorial ist besteht ein Riesen unterschied, man muss nicht jede Kritik immer so rumdrehen das das Problem beim Kritik stellenden liegt, Wenn dann beschreib es richtig in form von " Final Fantasy 14 ist ein Spiel das selbst deine Dumme Blinde Oma versucht das Spiel beizubringen und das so Anspruchslos macht das du dich eben langweilst wenn du schon ein par MMO´s bzw Videospiel gespielt hast", dann liegt das Problem wirklich dabei das man nicht gewillt ist sich viele Stunde Unterforderung anzutun bis es mal besser wird.

Du hast es ja in deinen Restlichen Post schon richtig zusammengefasst, man will Blos niemanden Frustrieren, und Japaner haben schon in der Vergangenheit oft bewiesen das sie etwas nicht können, Spannende Tutorials erschaffen die sich so Natürlich in den Spielfluss einfügen.

Aber mit "Grundsätzlich ist Final Fantasy so" hat das einfach nichts zu tun, Final Fantasy legt einen normalerweise kaum Tutorial vor die Füße und schmeißt einen sogar Recht schnell in die Action und die Ersten Kämpfe, egal ob Spiele der Hauptreihe oder Spinoffs, es fängt meistens mit einer Kurzen Atmosphärischen Einführung an und geht dann recht schnell in den ersten Kampf.


----------



## Lari (26. August 2013)

So, ohne Probleme eingeloggt, die Instanzquest gestartet mit Level 7 an dem Baum, dieses Vieh mühsam runtergekloppt: Spielinhaltet beendet.
Rumms, Fehlermeldung 90000 und wieder raus. Super!
Edit: und ich komm nicht wieder rein.


----------



## Egooz (26. August 2013)

Überraschung Überraschung...hat sich ja richtig was getan.

Nach dem heutigen Arbeitstag hätte ich gern ein wenig in FF die Seele baumeln lassen. Guild Wars 2 ist mir heute zu stressig. Dann halt doch wieder Watchever anschmeißen.

Man muss das wohl wie bei AION machen: morgens einloggen > arbeiten gehen und abends dann spielen. AFK-Logout gibts ja nicht. 

Edit: Auf Phoenix EU konnte ich nen Charakter erstellen und in der Warteschleife sind 4 Spieler vor mir. Gibts hier nen Spieler von dem Server, der sagen kann, ob Phoenix generell weniger Probleme bereitet? Dann bleib ich da.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2013)

mh also ich hab' keinen char da (bisher? ) aber is das nich einer der beiden 'neuen' server? das würde das vielleicht erklären. also ich weiß es nich aber ich mein das wäre so... mh. mh. mh. vielleicht sollte ich mich da auch ma breit machen aber ich hab' jetzt schon das gefühl ich hab keinen überblick über meine chars mehr -.-


----------



## karstenschilder (27. August 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Final Fantasy legt einen normalerweise kaum Tutorial vor die Füße



Bis Teil 6 gebe ich dir recht. Seit Teil 7 stimmt das nicht mehr.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Edit: Auf Phoenix EU konnte ich nen Charakter erstellen und in der Warteschleife sind 4 Spieler vor mir. Gibts hier nen Spieler von dem Server, der sagen kann, ob Phoenix generell weniger Probleme bereitet? Dann bleib ich da.


Hab da gestern angefangen. Gefühlt sehr sehr voll aber dann gestern Abend keinerlei Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## myxir21 (27. August 2013)

Habe jetzt einige Zeit im Spiel verbracht. Hier meine Pro's und Kontras

Pro
-Gute Landschaftsgrafiken
-Toller Sound
-Spannende Klassen
-Ein gutes Verarbeitungsberufesystem

Kontra
-schrecklich detailarme Rassen. Wenn man sich komplett auszieht. Sieht man aus wie ein klotz aus Knete
-wenige skills bei den Klassen
-getrennte Gebiete mit Ladescreen dazwischen
-allgemeiner Eindruck die Welt sei relativ klein
-meist langweilige Quests
-Sammelberufe leveln ist ein Grind in der reinsten Form.

Bin mit Druide, Gärtner und Zimmerer jetzt Stufe 15. Ich hoffe gegen oben werden vor allem auch die Skills mehr. Wenn ich allerdings ins Kommandobuch schaue glaube ich eher nicht..... auch erhoffe ich mir, dass die Zonen grösser werden um auch den Entdeckergeist zu wecken.


----------



## Keashaa (27. August 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind Final Fantasy Spiele jene, die eine Geschichte zu erzählen haben. Wenn das nichts für dich ist, sondern gleich die Action willst, bist du bei Asia Grindern wie Conquer Online sicher besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Eines der Ziele, die sich Yoshida gesetzt hat, ist die Einführung für Spieler, die noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt haben. Das was am Anfang passiert, sind halt Tutorials zur grundlegenden Steuerung, den verschiedenen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und ein Rundgang zu den wichtigsten Stellen der Stadt. Danach geht es raus in die Wildbahn zu den ersten einfachen kämpfen. Im weiteren Verlauf wird der Spieler in die Situation und Probleme des Stadtstaates und in die eigene Klasse eingeführt. Bei ungefähr Lvl 15 geht die Einleitung dann über zum Thema Gruppenspiel, wo der Spieler durch 3 relativ einfache Instanzen geführt werden, wobei die dritte bereits einen Boss enthält, bei dem man ein wenig die Denkbirne benutzen muss.



Ich habe schon viele Final Fantasy Spiele gespielt und nie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass erstmal ewiges Gelaber stattfindet, bevor endlich mal Action kommt. Da finde ich WAR schonmal besser, du wirst gleich in die Schlacht geworfen und lernst die Quintessenz des Spieles kennen. Die Erwartungshaltung ist auch nicht, gleich mal 30 Minuten Dauerkampf, aber zumindest ein Vorgeschmack sollte stattfinden (das berühmte "Anfixen"). Hier versagt das Spiel auf ganzer Linie (die Ladebildschirme zwischen zwei Gebieten mal aussen vor gelassen).
Wie gesagt, ich würde mir das ganze gerne nochmal ansehen, aber ohne gleichmal 30€ zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

nja. die zeit in der open beta hätte man ja locker nutzten können um mindestens mal die drei anfangsdungeons sich anzugucken. da hat man schon reichlich action 


aber um mal mit anderen spielen zu vergleichen, vielleicht auch welche wo es näher liegt: mehr action als in Final Fantasy XI hat man definitiv. da kloppt man die ersten 10-12 level insgesamt 3-4 verschiedene mobs (und es kann auch durchaus vorkommen, dass das mehr als nen tag dauert bis man aus dem ersten gebiet rauskommt, un is nich so, dass es die nächsten level dann mehr abwechslung gibt)

XIV ist nunmal immernoch nen MMO, da kann man leider mit dem 'komplett wie die SP-spiele' auch nicht so ankommen - wobei halt immernoch die story im vordergrund steht. und ich finde durchaus, dass jetzt bis auf so 'intro-fights' auch im anfangsstadium von FF-spielen gut viel gequatscht wird. (und 'geh mal raus und töte x' quests kriegt man auch in ARR schon ab level 1, man wird ja nich grad gezwungen die ganzen 'nutz ma emotionen' und 'pack mal das und das vom boden auf' quests zu machen)

und wenn man bock drauf hat bleibt auch immernoch das gute alte grinden 


was skill-anzahl angeht is halt irgendwie geschmackssache. es gibt ja jetzt schon skills wenn man so circa lvl 30 is wo man denkt 'nja so wirklich benutz ich den aber nich', masse ist nich immer unbedingt klasse. sicher isses nett, wenn man abwechslung hat und man 'nach eigenem belieben' spielen kann, aber dafür is ja dann das job-system bzw das subklassensystem da


----------



## karstenschilder (27. August 2013)

myxir21 schrieb:


> -wenige skills bei den Klassen



Es kommen tatsächlich noch Skills hinzu, welche man erst durch Quests bekommt und die nicht von Anfang an im Buch sichtbar sind. Wie viele das sind, kann ich allerdings noch nicht sagen. Durch den Klassenjob kommen auch noch neue Sachen dazu. Nicht zu vergessen sind dann noch die Skills, die du von anderen Klassen mitbenutzen kannst. Davon siehst du bis jetzt noch nichts, weil du daneben bisher nur Handwerksklassen hast.


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2013)

FFXIV hat in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall seine Ecken und Kanten, aber es fühlt sich wie FF an und ich finde es letztendlich doch sehr charmant.

Beim Kampfsystem kommt es anfangs wohl sehr auf die Klasse an, wie dynamisch es sich spielt, aber insgesamt fand ich den Blick in's "Zauberbuch" doch etwas ernüchternd. Dann habe ich gestern aber im Spiel erfahren, dass man ab Level 15 weitere Fähigkeiten durch Quests freispielen kann. Mal sehen was dadurch so zusammen kommt; erinnert mich an das Level 60 Wasser in WoW :-)
Und wie sich die Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen auswirken, kann ich auch noch nicht beurteilen.

Was mich z.B. sehr freut ist, dass man nicht stur ein Questhub nach dem anderen abklappert, sondern quer durch die Welt geschickt wird. Und neben ordentlichen Quests, darf man bei den "Fates" gelegentlich auch einfach nur brain-afk rumzergen. Es soll ja Spiele geben, bei denen der Zerg die Regel, und die Story die Ausnahme ist 

Aber mir ist schon klar, dass Geschmäcker verschiedenen sind. Ich merke mir z.B. einfach die Namen von Orten, und folge dann der Beschreibung im Questtext. Andere suchen lieber nach Markierungen auf der Karte, und finden diese bei FFXIV furchtbar unübersichtlich. Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid...


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

ich nehme mal an IX soll XIV sein ;D

aber eigentlich haste auch schon was angesprochen, was echt super is. es ham ja im beta forum sich tatsächlich so einige darüber aufgeregt, dass man mit questen schneller levelt als mit grinden... lol. dabei stimmt das nichtmal. wenn man sich bei den fates nich völlig dämlich anstellt bekommt man da echt gut exp, und mehr als grinden is das eigentlich nich wenn man hin und her hoppst, es fühlt sich aber nicht so an - wobei mir so event-teile immer auch schnell ma auf die nerven gehen, aber dann geht man halt in nen dungeon, macht leves, guildhests oder oder oder... inner gruppe isses aber auch doch schon ziemlich lustig ab und zu einfach nur von einem fate zum nächsten zu laufen


----------



## xChakuzzax (27. August 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich zunächst auch eher skeptisch war und mit dem Kauf erstmal abwarten wollte. Doch dann konnte ich auf der Gamescom mehr dazu erfahren und der Preis (23€ bei Amazon) war auch sehr in Ordnung, sodass ich in den letzten Tagen den EA mitmachen konnte und ich muss sagen:
Ich bin doch überraschend angetan und hab große Lust weiter zu zocken. Kampfmechanik, Quests, Gameplay insgesamt ist in der Tat sehr klassisch, aber doch recht ausgereift und die Welt ist sehr stimmig. Das typische Final-Fantasy Flair kommt vor allem durch die Musik sehr gut rüber. Und das verzweigte Job-System finde ich auch sehr motivierend: ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass aus meinem Gladiator irgendwann mal ein Paladin wird.
Also insgesamt ist Final Fantasy 14 für mich die Überraschung des Jahres.


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an IX soll XIV sein ;D



Durchaus möglich


----------



## Xelyna1990 (27. August 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Bis Teil 6 gebe ich dir recht. Seit Teil 7 stimmt das nicht mehr.



Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das ich bei Final Fantasy 7 großartig mit Tutorials genervt werde,besonders in so einer Art das du es mit Final Fantasy 14 gleichsetzen kannst, denn darauf hast du ja deine behauptung gestützt.

Auch sonst wüsste ich nicht auser kurze einführen in die Materia usw was da groß an Tutorial gewesen sein soll, Final Fantasy 7 Startet mit einer Cutszene, danach der erste Kampf, Charaktere werden einen Näher gebraucht, mehr Kämpfe kommen, ich kann mich weder an Belangloses Gequassel erinnern, noch an "Lauf mal durch die Stadt damit du alles lernst" Gameplay, und so lange ist mein Letzter Kontakt mit dem Spiel auch nicht her.

Teil 8 Hatte glaub ich extrem viel Qequatsche, den teil hab ich mir aber bis jetzt auch gesparrt, teil 9 Startet wiederum auch sehr Rasant.



> wobei halt immernoch die story im vordergrund steht. und ich finde durchaus, dass jetzt bis auf so 'intro-fights' auch im anfangsstadium von FF-spielen gut viel gequatscht wird



Es ist wie gesagt erst mal ein unterschied ob etwas wirklich "Story" ist oder ein "Tutorial" und das gequatsche am anfang bei Final Fantasy 14 ist einfach Tutorial, und ist Geschichtlich gesehen total uninteressant, wie soll es auch interessant sein wenn man den Spieler am anfang erst mal wichtige Punkte einer Stadt näherbringt mit Charakteren die eben nur als Bank, Laden, Questhub oder sonst was bieten und über das ganze Spiel kaum Tiefe aufbauen werden, weil es eben ein MMO ist. 


Und in Final Fantasy wird natürlich viel Gequatscht, darum ging es ja nicht, es ging darum wie das Spiel den Spieler in Story, Geschichte und Atmosphäre einführt und in der zeit vermittelt, Final Fantasy nutz diese zeit meistens für Relevante Geschichte und zum teil schon Storyrelevante Wendungen, und einer Guten mischung aus allen Gameplay Elementen, und dazu gehört eben auch der Kampf.

Das MMO zieht es eben erst mal vor einen durch die Stadt rennen zu lassen, und davor gibt es halt eine, für ein MMO Typisch seicht inszenierte Kutschenfahrt, die ich persönlich unmöglich interessant finden kann.

Mir ging es bei der sache auch einzig und allein daran das man den anfang von Final Fantasy 14 nicht damit rechtfertigen sollte weil "final fantasy halt so ist" weil das ist Purer schwachsinn. 

Das Tutorial ist wie angemerkt extra so gemacht, jeder soll es verstehen, und das ist ja auch völlig ok, aber es ist eben nicht Typisch Final Fantasy, auser man nimmt natürlich teil 13 als Beispeil für das ganze Final Fantasy Universum ;D dann ist man mit der Aussage schon ein ganzes stückchen näher dran.


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

so übertrieben das alles darstellen, wenn es völlig offensichtlich ist, dass diese questes was für leute sind die noch ne nen MMO gespielt haben (und ja, ich bin der meinung direkt 'knackige kämpfe' sind für MMO-neulinge eher suboptimal)
und obwohl es ja ach-so-langweilig in ARR los geht hab ich schon mehr als genug leute gesehen, die tatsächlich von den marienkäfern getötet wurden...

spätestens wenn ich sehe im questtest steht was von wegen emote benutzen oder irgendwas aufheben dann cancel ich den und gut is


----------



## Egooz (27. August 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Hab da gestern angefangen. Gefühlt sehr sehr voll aber dann gestern Abend keinerlei Probleme mehr gehabt.


Die Performance war super.

Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Auf Shiva sammeln sich viele deutsche Spieler, der Umgang und die Kommunikation haben mir auf Phoenix aber spontan besser gefallen. Viele deutsche Spieler sind also nicht unbedingt ein Bonus. 



Wie laufen die Server aktuell? Ich ahne schon, dass Shiva heute Abend wieder nicht laufen wird.


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

mh. also vorhin bin ich auf shiva noch gut drauf gekommen, das war aber nur 'test' um halt die lage zu checken. das war so vor circa 2h. dann hab ich mich auf ragnarok begeben und - zumindest eingebildet - isses nich so laggy wie gestern und naja, man is halt drauf gekommen lol. allerdings hat sich die liste der server wo man derzeit keine neuen chars erstellen kann deutlich verlängert, also is die frage was das jetzt genau alles bedeutet, vor allem weil es jetzt auch japanische server einschließt (auch den, auf dem ich nen char hab -.-) ich gehe davon aus, wenn ich heut abend ma wirklich nen bissel was machen will (ich mach grad nur nebenbei nen bissel craften) dann wirds wieder nix mit auf die server kommen... :/

aber was serverstabilität angeht scheints derzeit noch ganz gut zu sein. zumindest hatte ich heute noch keinen disconnect und es is eben gefühlt nicht laggy 

und nebenbei, von wegen deutsche community: ich spiel nur auf shiva wenn meine schwester online ist, und selbst die is mitlerweile soweit, dass ihr das egal is .. o-ton 'ich muss eh mal englisch lernen'... ja.. äh naja was soll man dazu noch sagen ;D..
ich habs' aber auch grad gemerkt, als ich sastascha gemacht hab. ein franzose und 3 deutsche. 2 der drei deutchen waren nur am rummosern. der tank (paladin) warf die ganze zeit dem barden vor, nicht die sachen anzugreifen, die angetankt sind (wobei der barde immer schon so circa bis 90% gewartet hat um EINEN skill zu benutzten), wärend der heiler verzweifelt darum bat, doch bitte auf englisch zu schreiben oder wenigstens das auto-translate zu nutzen weil er kein wort versteht. der andere dps (hermetiker) meinte dann auf einmal heilen zu müssen und alle ständig als noobs zu bezeichnen und sich über den heiler lustig zu machen

so. ratet mal welcher ich war (nein, ich bin kein franzose )

edit: nich falsch verstehen, ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es überall schwarze schafe gibt und die community insgesamt deutlich besser ist als in so circa 99% aller anderen MMOs, aber ich fands halt... lustig... dass die beiden 'netten leute' zufällig beides deutsche waren...


----------



## karstenschilder (27. August 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen das ich bei Final Fantasy 7 großartig mit Tutorials genervt werde



In FF7 kommt am Anfang nach dem ersten Kampf von Barret eine kleine Anleitung zum steuern. Nach der ersten Mission in der Siedlung ist ein Raum mit so komischen Typen, die alles möglich erklärt haben wollten. Da war dann auch so ein Speicherpunkt, der in den Raum hüpft und eine sprechende Schatzkiste.

Man musste hier die Tuts zwar aktiv beginnen, sie waren jedoch da.

In FF8 sind sie unausweichlich auf dich zugekommen. Das erste rech lange Tut kam direkt beim Verlassen der Schule auf dem Weg zur Feuerhöhle oder was das war. Auch später kamen noch reichlich, die sich allesamt nicht abbrechen ließen.

In FF9 waren sie in diese Active Time Events verpackt (die 2 Mogrys im Sumpf).

in den weiteren Teilen wurden sie auch nicht abgeschafft.

Die Details sind letztlich auch egal. Du hast gesagt, FF hat keine Tuts und ich sage dir: doch.


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

Also seit Heute bin auch ich hart gepisst habe gestern bis lvl22 gezockt Heute kam die Ce und ich musste nen neues Dienstkonto erstellen da der Code nicht für mein 1.0Dienstkonto zu verwenden war nun hab ich meinn Char auf Dienstkonto 1 +pre order items und auf Dienstkonto 2 keinen Char aber alle CE sachen und ich kann nichtmla auf Shiva weiter zocken wo ich ne super gilde gefunden habe ich bin grade sowas von genervt ey


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

Nichtmal mehr 1 EU Server verfügbar und auf den NA servern wirste wenn du deutsch Sprichst als Nazi beschimpft sowas Ätzendes is aber auch mal richtig dumm mit den Dienstkontos


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Die Details sind letztlich auch egal. Du hast gesagt, FF hat keine Tuts und ich sage dir: doch.



Eigentlich ist das auch total egal; in FFXIV besteht das reine Tutorial im Endeffekt aus der Quest "Laufe 10 Meter und Quatsche einen NPC an".

Der NPC im Gasthaus liefert schon die ersten Hintergrundinformationen über die regionale Lage und Konflikte, und ist auch im weiteren Verlauf der Geschichte wichtig.
Die Klassen-Gilde ist ebenfalls für die Story wichtig, und liefert die erste Kampfquest. Zu kritisieren, dass man auch noch zum Portstein und dem Markt muss finde ich lächerlich. In den beiden Städten die ich kenne, liegen Portstein und Markt direkt auf dem Weg zur Klassengilde; das ist nicht mehr als ein Zwischenstop.


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

Also ich habe ir jetzt 3 mal nen Char erstellt und mal in den Startgebieten nach Deutschen leuten geguckt man findet so gut wie niemanden da diese scheinbar auf den EU Servern sind und kaum jetzt scheinbar auf den vorhanden Servern noch Chars erstellen was ziemlich nervt da alle EU Server gesperrt sind 

Weis Jemand ob man die Dienst Konten zusammenlegen kann von ARR und 1.0 is sowieso voll Komisch das man den Preorder Key Registrieren konnte auf dem Konto aber die CE nicht


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Weis Jemand ob man die Dienst Konten zusammenlegen kann von ARR und 1.0 is sowieso voll Komisch das man den Preorder Key Registrieren konnte auf dem Konto aber die CE nicht



Bist wohl nicht der einzige mit dem Problem: https://support.na.s...382&la=1&daxx=2


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

Danke 
*Nexilein *

Habe da mal alles ausgefüllt und hoffe die melden sich fix aber da hab ich nicht so die Hoffnung da ja Heute Release ist na ja mal sehen


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

Na nu kann ich mich nicht mal mehr mit bereits erstellten Chars einloggen ^^ es wird immer besser anfangs hatte ich verständniss aber die Server Kapa sollten si langsam mal hochdrehen das is ja schlimm


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

HEUTE is erst release. also damit war ja wohl zu rechnen wenns die tage vorher schon so war 


edit: ansonsten kann man ja mal sammeln, wo wer auf japanischen servern is. meinereiner is zb grad auf Carbuncle unterwegs, allerdings war da vorhin auch die char erstellung blockiert also weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob das wieder geht


----------



## hockomat (27. August 2013)

ich spiel jetzt auf dem legacy server wo auch die ganzen deutschen aus 1.0 sind sageras oder so der is sehr gut nette hilfsbereite leute und schon ne super gesellschaft gefunden nu zock ich da auch weiter der ist nciht ganz so überfüllt


----------



## amnie (27. August 2013)

sargatanas? 

aber das is doch schonma gut zu wissen, dass man da dann leute findet. ich glaub' das is auch einer der server wo inner beta bei der komischen umfrage auch noch so mit die meißten deutschen waren, also nach shiva odin und ragnarok. wobei das ja eh auch nich so dramatisch is. wenn man wirklich nur auf den JP-serven einloggen kann kann ich es ja noch irgendwo verstehen, dass man sich aufregt, weil da halt wirklich zum großteil irgendwelche asiatischen sprachen (natürlich hauptsächlich japanisch) geschrieben wird und die 'oceanic' server auch teilweise voll sind.


----------



## karstenschilder (28. August 2013)

Gibt ein Video auf Youtube, wo der Produzent feuchte Augen bekommt, als er über das Thema Serverprobleme spricht.

Auch wurde der Verkauf der Downloadversion vorübergehend gestoppt, _"damit wir alle aufnehmen können, die gerne spielen wollen."_


----------



## amnie (28. August 2013)

ich find' ja das krasse daran nicht mal die probleme selbst, sondern eher, dass es hier um ausgerechnet das spiel geht, wo jeder meinte das gibt keinen... eigentlich ziemlich unfassbar, das ganze.


----------



## hockomat (28. August 2013)

Na ja es wird sich schon ein pendeln und ab Mitte September soll ja auch Server Trans verfügbar sein aber ich fühle mich nun sehr wohl wo ich bin


----------

